
Silicon Valley will soon get its own stock exchange - tosh
https://qz.com/1616791/the-long-term-stock-exchange-gets-sec-approval-for-silicon-valley-friendly-platform/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19881673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19881673).

